# Looking for a good bedroom amp!



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello all,

Have been without a decent amp to play with for quite a while now. I sold my Randall half stack since I had kids. It was just way to overkill to have in the bedroom. I'm looking for something with good sound of course, but I don't want something with all the digital modeling. Clean, dirty and reverb is about all I want, plus an effects loop would be a bonus. The ones I have came down to are:

Peavey Bandit (new ones are so ugly)
Tech 21 Trademark 30 (can't find in Canada, worried about shipping and duties from the states)
Vox AC15VR (you get a free touring jacket from axemusic.com when you order this)

The price of these is a little higher than I would like to spend, though I am hoping to get a good amp to stay. Are these to big for the bedroom? Am I over looking any of the smaller amps like the Vox Pathfinder 15R? I just want something that will sound good sitting in the corner of my room for the next 10 years.

Thanks for your consideration.

David Cole


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs-speakers/32326-bnib-vox-ac4tv.html

This is what I would be looking at. Otherwise, all three that you've listed get rave reviews. Personally, I really like the sound of the Vox modeling amps.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I have an Epiphone Valve Junior combo, so I have the little tube package covered. I have never really had tubes before and I don't like turning my amp on and waiting around for it to warm up, so I am looking for something solid state like the ones listed above.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I emailed L&M about the Trademark 30, and the reason they aren't available in Canada, I was told, is that they're not CSA approved. I have no idea why not, when they're apparently virtually identical to a Trademark 10, but there you have it. Maybe Tech 21 didn't want to be bothered jumping through the hoops to get approval? Who knows.

As an alternative, the Traynor Dynagain series are really good. I have both a DG15R and a Trademark 10 and to be honest, I like the Traynor better. Both can get the same sounds, but the Traynor is not nearly as touchy on the controls. 

If I had it to do over again, though, I think I'd just go with the DG30, because it has a 12 inch speaker instead of a 10, which would make replacing it easier. If there's a weak spot in the Dynagains, it's definitely the "Celestion" speaker.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the Trademark 30. Maybe thats why Amazon won't ship one to my house. Musicians Friend will only ship the used ones to Canada.

I am curious about that DG15R. I seen the DG30 yesterday at L&M, the only downside is it has the digital effects, which I would never use. Maybe I will have to back and see if they had the DG15R in or not.

Whats the DG15R like for getting that "just on the edge of breakup" type of tone and simple rock tones like AC/DC?


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

The digital effects on the DG30 are pretty limited. There's no modelling or anything like that. To be honest, I would expect most people just never turn them on, other than the reverb, which is actually pretty good. There are a few people on this board with DG30s who may be able to offer an opinion.

The distortion on the DG15R is not the greatest. It will do a slightly dirty blues, or it will do a full-on nasty metal tone, but it takes a lot of fiddling to get anything in between, the biggest problem being that the speaker is very muddy. I'd say it's definitely worth fiddling around with one in the store for a few minutes to see if you can get a sound you like, but I you may be disappointed. Getting a good distorted sound from a small solid state amp pretty much requires pedals, in my experience anyway.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I am getting closer to a decision. I only have a metal zone 2 so I am looking for an amp with good sounds all around. My best bet would probably be one of the 3 I listed above then.


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I bought a Fender Super Champ XD about 2 years and has been a great small amp with modelling capabilities.Had a DG15r and to me no comparison.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting, my drummer just asked me this question for a small amp for his daughter. 
I recommended the Vox AC4TV8 or 10 if someone has one in stock. The 8 has 4-1-1/10 watt settings, the 10 (and the head only) has 4-1-1/4 watt settings.
All tube, I admit I haven't tried one but I've read really good reviews on them.
Guitar Works here sells the 8 for something like $289. Seems pretty reasonable. 
And I don't like an amp with built in effects. IMO just add the pedals you like.
Anyone here own one?
(I just noticed the link to the one for sale on here, I'll mention it to him tonight)


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Have a good look at the Vox VT30.
It's a 30 watt modeling amp, and it sounds absolutely awesome. If I didn't have too many amps, I would have bought one already. I've recommended it to 2 people and they are very happy with it as a practice amp.
I love tube amps and gig with em, but the VT30 blew me away.
They are easy to find, give em a try


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I use a Vox VT30. There is absolutely nothing to complain about with it....but... whoever designed the whole effects interface needs to be beat to crap. Add a few more buttons and make the whole thing easy to use.

More than once I've looked at it and wished I'd gone with a simple tube amp with a reverb tank and a distortion peddle....


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I will take a look at the VT30 right now.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

dwagar said:


> Interesting, my drummer just asked me this question for a small amp for his daughter.
> I recommended the Vox AC4TV8 or 10 if someone has one in stock. The 8 has 4-1-1/10 watt settings, the 10 (and the head only) has 4-1-1/4 watt settings.
> All tube, I admit I haven't tried one but I've read really good reviews on them.
> Guitar Works here sells the 8 for something like $289. Seems pretty reasonable.
> ...


Don,
I agree with your assesment. I have reccomended this amp to many beginners or someone wanting their first (small and cheap) tube amp and all have been very pleased. the AC4TV is something any guitarist would love to keep around for years. I know some people specifically want a solidstate amp, but it's amps like these that convince me that I would never need to do such an atrocious thing.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

and, I assume you CAN tun these to 11 and not get thrown out of the house.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

dwagar said:


> and, I assume you CAN tun these to 11 and not get thrown out of the house.


Exactly!!!....at last.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Really, there's very little you can turn to 11 and expect to retain your place of residence.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dcole said:


> Am I over looking any of the smaller amps like the Vox Pathfinder 15R? I just want something that will sound good sitting in the corner of my room for the next 10 years.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> David Cole


I have one and it is worth twice the price. Great little analog SS amp. Has clean, dirt, reverb and trem. You can get the pedal that turns on/off the trem and boost. Has four outs - headphones, pedal, line out and ext. speaker. 

VOX | Pathfinder 15 Guitar Amplifier

Really, this is good little amp, not tube, but you get the dirt without waking the kids or having the better half come after you with a hammer.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

The VT30 does have an attenuator dial on the back to limit the actual volume to the speaker without interfering with the whole signal chain. It does allow you to overdrive everything without having to play at ear damaging volumes. It also allows you to play at ear damaging volumes if you have the house to yourself and just need to rock out


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just to say I had a Trademark 30 and didn't like it at all, kinda dead sounding ,


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I have one and it is worth twice the price. Great little analog SS amp. Has clean, dirt, reverb and trem. You can get the pedal that turns on/off the trem and boost. Has four outs - headphones, pedal, line out and ext. speaker.
> 
> VOX | Pathfinder 15 Guitar Amplifier
> 
> Really, this is good little amp, not tube, but you get the dirt without waking the kids or having the better half come after you with a hammer.


Ya, a good sounding amp is a good sounding amp whether it's SS or tube.... and the Pathfinder 15r sounds fantastic. I would take it over a lot of the small budget tube amps I have heard (the Vox AC4 being one of the exceptions) And it's more practical for home use.

I also love the Roland Cubes. My main amps are a 68' Princeton Reverb and a 66' Ampeg Reverberocket, and my Cubes get just as much use. They are versatile, built well, and sound great. Plus the smaller ones have cool extra features like the AUX-IN for my mp3 player which come in handy when practicing at home.

SS and modeling amps have their strong point, and bedroom/apartment playing is one of them.

Though I have even started gigging with my Cube 60 now. I like them that much.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Robert, what is your opinion on the distortion for the Pathfinder 15R? I haven't seen one of these in the stores so its hard to go try it. I want someting that sounds good both clean and with a light crunch, like AC/DC. Metal I can do with my Metal Zone.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't get a solid state amp. I've never heard one that didn't sound horrible. I would recommend a Peavey Classic 30 combo. Great clean channel, which sounds great at lower volumes, an FX loop, 2 channels, mid boost, great spring reverb. Very loud if you need it to be as well. I've used it at gigs before and it had no problem cutting through. The only thing is that the dirt channel only shines when the amp is cranked right up, but with a dirt pedal like the BB preamp and/or a good clean boost, that takes care of that issue at lower volumes.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

dcole said:


> I don't like turning my amp on and waiting around for it to warm up, so I am looking for something solid state like the ones listed above.


Just tune up or something while it warms up -- even my 90 watter that has to warm up a quartet of 6L6s is ready in less than a minute. The tonal benefit is worth it by tenfold. The Peavey Classic 30 and Vox AC4 for sale here are both great amps for barely any money.

If you do go for a solid state amp, try one of the Traynor Dynagains with a better speaker. I used to keep a DG15 around, and it was very usable once I bypassed the nasty stock speaker. A DG30 with a $100 Eminence would be killer for the money.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the DG30, where would I get an Eminence speaker?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Don't get a solid state amp. I've never heard one that didn't sound horrible. I would recommend a Peavey Classic 30 combo. Great clean channel, which sounds great at lower volumes, an FX loop, 2 channels, mid boost, great spring reverb. Very loud if you need it to be as well. I've used it at gigs before and it had no problem cutting through. The only thing is that the dirt channel only shines when the amp is cranked right up, but with a dirt pedal like the BB preamp and/or a good clean boost, that takes care of that issue at lower volumes.


The Classic 30 is a great amp, but how on earth could you recommend a 30 watt tube amp as a good bedroom amp? You say yourself the amp shines at higher volumes... then what is the point in playing at low volumes with a pedal in front of it? The guy can get away with even a 1/4 watt tube amp for bedroom use if he really wants a tube amp (the AC4 has a 1/4 watt setting). Or one of the many 5 watters, which while still being too loud, will cost less than a Classic 30 new or used.

A Classic 30 is such overkill for what he needs both power and price wise. Plus add the money for an OD pedal on top of the amp price. It makes no sense as a 'bedroom amp' recommendation.

And your generalizations of SS amps are ridiculous and insulting. Plenty of us use them and like them. Are you saying we can't tell if an amp sounds horrible? Or just that we use horrible sounding amps for the fun of it? There is a place for all types of amps you know.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your responses. Its going to be a tough decision on what to do.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dcole said:


> Robert, what is your opinion on the distortion for the Pathfinder 15R? I haven't seen one of these in the stores so its hard to go try it. I want someting that sounds good both clean and with a light crunch, like AC/DC. Metal I can do with my Metal Zone.


For a solid state amp, it is not bad. Right now I have the Gain at 1 pm, the volume at 10 pm and you get sound that goes from cleanish to crunch on a strat (vol 7). Hit the boost and you get more volume and overdrive. Strat to 10, you get that distortion just emerging from overdrive with more sustain. EQ to taste. Amp is sensitive to different guitars. I have to EQ and set V/G difference for my LP copy. I can get a smooth clean for 335 copy with flatwound 11s.

I admit that I am running it through a boutique 1x12 cab with a Scumback speaker, but the 8 is good for noodling too. I'm thinking about getting a Weber 8 for it sometime.

Remember, this is analog SS state amp, not a digital modeler. Not all SS amps are trash like some people suggest. If you want a real tube amp that's going to be significantly better, you'd have to spend a grand on a Princeton Reverb RI and a dirt pedal. That's about seven times as much. I don't think the new Vibrochamp XD and Superchamps XD aren't going that much better for the price, and they are really hybrids - tube with digital modeling.

I don't know what you have in Regina as far as music stores, other than L&M, but they do have a 30 try out and return it if you are not satisfied.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> The Classic 30 is a great amp, but how on earth could you recommend a 30 watt tube amp as a good bedroom amp?


Because I play it in my condo at moderate volume levels and the neighbors have never complained once. When I was in college I also played it in my bedroom in a house with 3 other roommates and they didn't complain either. Chill out, dude. 



torndownunit said:


> You say yourself the amp shines at higher volumes... then what is the point in playing at low volumes with a pedal in front of it?


I never said it sounded bad at lower volumes, either. Tube amps sound best when cranked. They still sound better at lower volumes than solid state amps IMO. The Classic 30's preamp gain sounds just ok at low volumes. I used to have a BB Preamp that I'd use use as a clean boost to drive the tubes harder and also to add some dirt from the pedal to the preamp gain on the amp, which would sound much better than the amp's gain by itself. Also had a stock Boss SD-1 that worked very well with the amp.



torndownunit said:


> The guy can get away with even a 1/4 watt tube amp for bedroom use if he really wants a tube amp (the AC4 has a 1/4 watt setting). Or one of the many 5 watters, which while still being too loud, will cost less than a Classic 30 new or used.



He can get away with it, sure, but my recommendation is for the Classic 30, not for something you think I should recommend.



torndownunit said:


> A Classic 30 is such overkill for what he needs both power and price wise. Plus add the money for an OD pedal on top of the amp price. It makes no sense as a 'bedroom amp' recommendation.


In my experience, having actually owned and played one for years, is that it is a fine amp for the bedroom AND for the gig. Also, the price isn't bad at all. You can find one used for around $350-$450, which is a whole lot of amp for not a lot of money. If a used BB Preamp is too much money, then something like a Digitech Bad Monkey or Boss SD-1 can be had for under 50 bucks.



torndownunit said:


> And your generalizations of SS amps are ridiculous and insulting.


What generalizations? WHO exactly did I insult? The solid state amps?! Well, I sure hope I didn't hurt the solid state amps' feelings. LMAO! What's next, are you going to say I'm being racist or throw out some other logically incoherent accusation? I said that to me, they sound horrible. That's my opinion based on trying out a bunch and owning a few SS amps over the past 17 years or so. Too bad you get so bent out of shape over someone else's honest opinion. 



torndownunit said:


> Plenty of us use them and like them. Are you saying we can't tell if an amp sounds horrible? Or just that we use horrible sounding amps for the fun of it? There is a place for all types of amps you know.


I'm not saying or implying any of that. All I'm saying is that I've never heard a solid state amp that sounded nearly as good as a tube amp, and you can get a perfectly good tube amp that works great for bedroom use for approximately the same price as a solid state amp. I don't know who pissed in your Cheerios, dude, but it sure wasn't me.

To the OP - the only way you're going to find out what is going to work for you is to try out a bunch of solid state and tube amps. Don't buy anything just based on a few opinions you read on the internet.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> The Peavey Classic 30 and Vox AC4 for sale here are both great amps for barely any money.


T'is the truth!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Because I play it in my condo at moderate volume levels and the neighbors have never complained once. When I was in college I also played it in my bedroom in a house with 3 other roommates and they didn't complain either. Chill out, dude.
> 
> 
> I never said it sounded bad at lower volumes, either. Tube amps sound best when cranked. They still sound better at lower volumes than solid state amps IMO. The Classic 30's preamp gain sounds just ok at low volumes. I used to have a BB Preamp that I'd use use as a clean boost to drive the tubes harder and also to add some dirt from the pedal to the preamp gain on the amp, which would sound much better than the amp's gain by itself. Also had a stock Boss SD-1 that worked very well with the amp.
> ...



If you can't see how your first post makes generalizations, then there is clearly no point in trying to explain it to you. 

Strictly in regards to the advice though, the Classic 30 is a 30 watt tube amp that will run about $400 used. A BB Boost runs close to $200 new. You don't think that setup is overkill in both price and power for someone specifically asking for an amp only for bedroom use? If he really wants a tube amp, he could find a small tube amp for under $200 used. He could get a used Pathfinder, which has every feature he wants and get absolutely glowing reviews, for well under $200. You are going to advise him that SS is horrible sounding though, and that he needs a $600 rig for playing in his bedroom?

Even if we go by the assumption that all tube amps sound better than SS amps, a powerful tube amp's strength is not playing at bedroom volumes. Even for a 5 watt tube amp it's not ideal. You are not even getting any of the benefits of using a tube amp in that scenario. Those are the situations where some of the SS or modeling amps can be really useful.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

While I agree that tube amps can sound good in the bedroom if I was in your shoes I would go SS.

I have some lower watt tube amps and they are loud, they can play at low volume but its not the same.
For quiet playing I go with my 75 watt Randall combo, it has only reverb but plays and sounds great at a volume that the strings are louder than the amp.

The other thing that I did not see mentioned is SS amps stay consistent in tone all the way until they clip. The volume and speaker movement changes the feel but its relativley the same.
An amp I tried the other day was the VOX 2-12 modeling amp, I just pluged in cause it had a cable and I wanted to try a guitar. The amp was super easy to use and I found great tones instantly, It also played so quiet that the strings were louder. This is how I determine if its a bedroom amp.

Get out and try as many as you can, also think about down the road where you may want or need more power.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry guys, I did not mean to start any fights. The problem with trying all these amps out, is that I can't find them in my city. The stores wanna sell me 80 Watt Traynors and Fender Deluxes and what not. Most of the practice amps I see are the little Marshalls and what not. I know I'll just have to play some, but I wanna find the ones I am interested in first.

I think I will wind up buying the parts to rebuild my Epiphone Valve junior. I added a master volume to it and it sounded really good until my impatient modding crapped out. Thank you for all the comments. I will probably keep coming the stores until I see all the amps listed above and give them all a listen.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear there is nothing to really try out in your area. Tell me, are any of the sales guys trying to sell you 80 watters over 21? Not likely. Anyway, I'm going to venture another idea here. I have not tried this amp but it is cheap and it is tube. The Bugera V5 - a 5 watt tube amp with reverb. Now, before anyone goes on a Bugera rant, I will admit that for the first generation of Bugera amps, to say the quality control was done by chimps was an insult to chimps. From what I have read, they seemed to have learned from those mistakes. Basic controls, Gain, Treble, Bass, reverb plus an attenuator switch that gives you .1w, 1w and 5w. Also a CD in jack and headphones jack. Should be around $200+. Again, YMMV. 

BUGERA: V5


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Nobody is trying to sell me the 80 watters. When I go in I usually tell them I am just looking.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tech 21 trademark 30.

I had an 80W traynor.. that thing was quiet as a mouse for 80W! I used it at home to practice, band practices, live gigs and recording. A YCV80 212 is actually a fairly quiet amp lol - I'd get something aimed for home use though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How about the Blackheart Killer Ant with the matching 1x12 cab. I know your looking for reverb and efx loop. But you can always get a reverb pedal. Volume wise you should be fine and you still get the dynamics and warm sound of a tube amp.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Another endorsement for the Vox Pathfinder 15r. I am more impressed with the Vox than I was with my Tech21 Trademark 60. Mind you, I'm on my honeymoon phase with the Vox.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

why not a vypyr 15. Swiss army knife of bedroom amps, and won't break the bank


----------



## Tanqueray (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't see this mentioned earlier but I think the Line 6 Spider IV 30 or 15 would be a good option as a bedroom amp.


----------

